# System-Manager Fehlermeldung "Sync-Master erforderlich"



## Bekro (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe im System-Manager einen BC9000 konfiguriert und mit einem SPS-Projekt verknüpft. Beim Übersetzen bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung der virtuellen Ethernetkarte "... benötigt Sync Master (mindestens eine Verknüpfung mit einer Task nötig)"
Die selbe Fehlermeldung bekomme ich, wenn ich ein vorhandenes (und funktionierendes) Projekt übersetzen will.
Hat jemand eine Idee, was mit dieser Fehlermeldung gemeint sein könnte?

Ich betreibe TwinCat in einer VM. Kann das damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## gloeru (7 Mai 2012)

Du musst mindestens eine Variable aus der SPS mit der Hardware (an diesem Gerät) verknüpfen, andernfalls einfach deaktivieren...


----------



## Bekro (7 Mai 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Das Problem war die Variablenanbindung.
Ich habe noch ein wenig geforscht und musste feststellen, das bei den eingelesenen Klemmen die Kanäle und somit die Variablenanbindung nicht vorhanden war. (???)
Nach dem Löschen der Klemmen und manueller Eingabe funktionierte alles wieder.


----------



## PeterT (8 Mai 2012)

Hi Bekro,

I can't make out if you are using the BC9000 as remote I/O or not, If not:
A BC9000 (as a stand-alone SPS) doesn't use the "system manager", you can only scan the devices and then on the BC9000-device, right mouse click "Export Variable Info". And then in PLC control "project" -> "Import" this "*.exp" file.

greetz,
Peter


----------

